# Hormone levels



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi everyone

You can see my history in my signature. My periods returned last summer and lfirst few completely normal. However since September I've been bleeding for 2 weeks out of every 4. Not heavy but not normal! GP ran some bloods and I'm interested in your opinions about the fertility ones as according to GP they're find but I'm not sure they can be!

TSH 0.74 (is this too low?) 
Free T4 13

LH 3.3
FSH 3.9
Prolactalin 157
Oestradiol 143 (this is in bold with an H next to it which I think means high?) 
Testosterone 0.7

The bloods were taken day 3 after I started red spotting as GP told me to count first day of red bleeding as day 1. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated as we are TTC and at the moment there's no point as I'm bleeding so much. GP says there's nothing wrong and to treat the bleeding she would put me on pill. She's referred me back to fertility clinic but I'd like to know as much as I can before I go there!


----------



## loopy loo1017 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi did you ever find out if your results were good or bad??
I had my hormone levels checked and my
Fsh was 5 IU/L
LH was 4 IU/L
Estradiol was 148 pmol/L 
I've google and have heard it's not very good :/


----------

